# Who drew the Book Cliff Muzz?



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I did!!!!! WHO ELSE? I am just seeing who I might be running into down there in 3 weeks. I have been on a few scouting trips and may have one more in the books before the opener.


----------



## kokerob (Sep 7, 2018)

I drew a muzzy elk


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

I also drew one and was down there last night and early this morning and saw a few elk. No bugling at all. No bulls and plenty of warm weather


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess since I am a primarily a deer hunter, I forgot that there is a LE Elk hunt going on down there. Congrats to Herf916 and kokerob on the Elk tags. I have a DEER tag. I will be over near rock springs mesa.


----------

